# 17HP briggs and stratton manual



## N2Deep74 (Jan 24, 2008)

Could someone please send me the repair diagram for the carb on a 17hp Briggs and Stratton model 310707? I am looking specifically for a diagram where all the parts are located in the carb. 
Thanks in advance,
Brad


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try jacks small engine or partstree.com and you can look at the illustrated parts breakdown of the carburetor. Then if you have a specific question, post back and someone should be able to lend a hand...


----------

